# Glitter Badge- StarDust Dragon's Badge shop.



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like to welcome you to me all new Badge shop. As far as I know this is a unique shop which does one simple task: Make and give out badges!

I will do anything, absolutely anything and put it into the style of a cool, virtual badge!

Examples:


----------



## Darksong (Dec 20, 2008)

These look great! May I please have a badge shaped like the one on the very left... with a Persian in it? If you can, remove the whiskers and add a scar on its right (our left) eye. If you can't a normal Persian is fine. You can make the background whatever you like, but I'd prefer it if was the color of an amethyst. Thanks!

If this is too much, you can just do a Persian with a forest background.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 20, 2008)

I've tryed my hardest, I really have, but I can't do the whole request. I tryed to start editing the normal art. heres what I did, but I couldn't use a background with it.






Would you like an outline or not? if so, what colour?

EDIT: I went ahead and finished it anyway.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 20, 2008)

Can you make a badge out of this?:





Any one of the borders/shapes is fine.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh, you can just do a normal Persian. It's fine with me. The background can be a forest of some sort. Sorry if I put you through too much trouble.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh no don't worry, I've finished now,i've sent you the letter.

EDIT: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I had to make it quite small because sprites lose quality really quickly when I upload them.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 20, 2008)

That's quite alright! I like it a lot! Especially considering that's my RSP character, and the RSP is so awesome it's almost a fact that it's awesome.

Anyway, thanks for making me that cool thing. Bye!


----------



## Objection! (Dec 21, 2008)

A Waddle Dee badge please for my friend S.K and a Gliscor one for me, thanks! 
Do any shape/outline you want.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay done them. The Waddle Dee badge is my favourite i've done yet.















I did 2 Gliscor badges to see which one is better.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Cam you make me one of Mewtwo with the tail a lighter purple and the eyes blue? Don't care what background, would like it in the shape on the badge on the very left in your examples. Thanks!


----------



## Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Hmmm, a Salamence badge, the shape that looks best. I'd like a night sky background, with stars showing. Thanks?

The finished ones look pretty cool~


----------

